# Passwort bei mysql ändern



## D@nger (9. Juli 2006)

Hallo, das Passwort des users root in der Datenbank mysql kann ich mit folgendem Befehl ändern:


> mysqladmin --user=root --password=<altes_pw> password <neues_pw>"



Wie kann ich aber jetzt das Passwort der Datenbank calendar ändern? Vielen Dank.


----------



## elmyth_ (9. Juli 2006)

Man kann einer Datenbank kein Passwort zuordnen.
root ist ja ein Benutzer und keine Datenbank.


----------



## D@nger (9. Juli 2006)

achso, das bedeutet, dass root immer das selbe Passwort hat?


----------



## elmyth_ (9. Juli 2006)

Nein, das Passwort von root kannst du ändern. Hast du doch selbst geschrieben.
Ich denke du willst das Passwort von einer Datenbank ändern... und das ist eben nicht möglich. Oder missverstehe ich dich gerade?


----------

